# Need one truck, Bolingbrook il



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I have a nice route in Bolingbrook, IL that we just picked up, I am looking for one reliable truck. All lots are with in a few miles of each other (three total). One mid size office and two restaurants. If Interested please call 630-851-8829, you will need to be available 24/7 and have all your insurance in line. 


Thank you


----------



## Builder630 (Dec 23, 2011)

If you happen to land any more accounts in the Bolingbrook area I am available. Thanks, 630-640-4468


----------

